
You ain't gonna need it - wgj
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_ain%27t_gonna_need_it
======
sundarurfriend
The difficulty here for me lies in finding out where I'm just writing
generalized code and where I'm crossing the YAGNI line. Does anyone have any
guidelines on deciding where we are overgeneralizing unnecessarily?

~~~
freakwit
If you're not using it, you're crossing the YAGNI line.

------
GeneralMaximus
This is nice. I have a piece of paper stuck to my wall that says "FIRST MAKE
IT WORK". This goes right under it :)

